

Koding: Cloud development, private VMs (with root) and much more is now public - farslan
http://blog.koding.com/2013/08/koding-is-public/

======
norswap
I don't know if drawing a parallel between oneself and Einstein, Bohr, etc is
the best way to draw sympathy to one's product.

Anyway, the product looks great, albeit I'm always wary of products that
require to be online to use, having had a fair share of issues with my
successive ISPs. Besides, how cool would a system that sync VMs between your
computer and a server be?

~~~
hga
I had the same " _Squee!_ " reaction when I first saw that photo some time
ago, but many if not most of your users probably won't know most if not all of
them except of course for Einstein, so for them the first paragraph will fall
flat and the effect will indeed likely be negative.

------
isxek
Does anyone have a link to the pricing info? It's not available anywhere on
the [https://koding.com](https://koding.com) homepage. I'd like to know what's
actually free and what's paid upfront (hopefully without needing to create an
account).

The closest I can find is this snippet from a year ago [1]:

 _As of right now, Devrim Yasar said, Koding gives developers free access to
the social IDE to create their applications, and a pricing system will be
worked out for companies interested in purchasing their own solutions.
Developers interested in using the free services need not worry: He said
anything that is free now will always remain free._

[1]: [http://sdtimes.com/link/36498](http://sdtimes.com/link/36498)

~~~
fatihacet
It's still valid and Koding always will be free. If you need more resources
like a new VM or more storage, these kind of things will be paid. Hopefully it
will be announced soon. Stay tuned and Happy Koding :)

------
andygold99
I've been a member of Koding now for 27 days, and I can honestly say it's the
best thing to have happened to programming in a long time. Nowhere will you
find founders and staff who care so much and join in with the community. Long
may it continue.

------
haliphax
It's a fantastic platform; I'm just irked that my VM with all of my work was
destroyed without so much as an e-mail prior to the release. :(

~~~
fatihacet
We have announced it for 3 weeks. Don't worry your files are safe. We have
migrated them. You can download it if you want. Go to Develop tab and you will
see the download link.

~~~
haliphax
Announced by... An email? Or a post within Koding? At any rate, I'm glad to
hear that they are backed up.

------
eren_bali
I have been using Koding for a while. It's pretty awesome to be able to play
with open source projects without setting a dev environment.

However, I haven't started a big project with it yet. Does anybody have
experience working on a large project on Koding?

------
stefcosma
The full press release
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1yVP8Y7OJIGSKvNAdYv1AMLqk...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1yVP8Y7OJIGSKvNAdYv1AMLqkZLqWyXQ0oQwk4KfZI1A)

------
Techbrunch
Hey guys I found half a dozen stored XSS who should I contact ?

~~~
getriver
senthil@koding.com

~~~
Techbrunch
mail sent.

~~~
getriver
Thanks Techbrunch. I replied back as well.

------
0zwan
Why "Login with Github" button only get username and e-mail address? It would
be more useful.

~~~
getriver
We provide root access to our vms, which is why we require all users to
provide a password. But once you signup with github, you can then login with
either Github or email/password.

------
sntran
Congrats to the team for the long way!

------
fatihacet
go to [https://koding.com](https://koding.com) to register.

~~~
BlackFX
This looks incredible.

~~~
farslan
Thank you very much. If you have any questions I'm here to answer it. We
really work hard on it and seeing it public is a great moment for us.

~~~
hga
Your home page link to your Terms of Service is
[https://koding.com/toc.html](https://koding.com/toc.html) and it 404s.

The top of you home page doesn't have a link (that I found, anyway) which
describes in any detail what you are, what you offer, what's your special
sauce beyond social software development. Nor a link to your blog (that I
found).

~~~
devrim
thanks for pointing out - an oversight, it's been a long day, will fix.

